# can anyone tell me what this could be



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

yesterday i was playing with royce and felt something on his body. after taking a closer look i found something that looked like a a grain of rice sticking out of his skin behind his left shoulder. i been trying to find out what it is but nothing looks like it and i never seen this before. hope its nothing serious


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

anyone have any input?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

do you have a picture of it??


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

Ill post pics of it when I get home from school


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,
Can't tell without a pic, but sounds like skin tag, which is usually not serious.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup it sounds like a skin tag which is really no big deal. If it is a parasite that looks like rice then it is a sticktight flea, unlike a normal flea infestation these little guys stick like ticks on the dog but are long like a grain of rice when you look at it.
Here is info on the sticktight flea scroll till you see the #5 flea
Flea Pictures - What do Fleas and Flea Infestations Look Like.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

no it doesnt look like anything in that link but i think your right about the skin tag. i tried taking pics but it wont realy come out but ill try agian should i take him to the vet or just wait a few and see if it gets bigger or worse?


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

For a better description it kinda looks like a small nipple.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Leave it alon it really sounds like a skin tag, it is normal just show the vet next time your in,


----------



## trnyack (Apr 20, 2014)

our pitbull has a skin tag that's roughly the size of a grape, is this still something I should not worry about?


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

trnyack said:


> our pitbull has a skin tag that's roughly the size of a grape, is this still something I should not worry about?


Holy thread bump!


----------

